# Auction Time!



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

It's time for the annual spring consignment auction in Roosevelt. Great deals on vehicles, tractors, implements, and many other miscellaneous things. Some of which are pictured in the link. Vehicles and equipment that can be driven usually go through around noon. But that's usually not set in stone. I've helped with it the last 5 years or so. There's worry that it may not be well attended due to the virus crap going on. Forget about all that and come out to the auction. Usually a youth group does burgers for lunches as a fundraiser.

I took a time lapse video of a couple rows this afternoon. Quite a few vehicles so far. More stuff could be added. There's another row that I didn't video because I had to get home.

https://photos.app.goo.gl/MrLMgQbszef5btcD6

https://www.facebook.com/events/764070467425352/?active_tab=about


----------

